# my goats got wet in storm, what do I need to watch for



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

In spite of all my best effects, my two young goats got wet during Hurricane Ivan yesterday as it dumped about seven inches of rain here...

both goats seem to be o.k. this morning. but are there any specific signs I need to watch for as far as any illness they could be getting????

I went out there in the heighth of the storm and drug an old wooden door into their barn say they would have somewhere dry to lay....it was blowing so that everything, hay bedding and all, was soaked on the ground, even though their little barn stayed pretty snug except the floor of it. I've got to solve that problem before this winter because we always get a lot of rain in the winter and I sure don't want them to get wet and chilled....

I may just have to build them a slightly raised floor out of plywood or something....and I'll likely dig small ditches around their little barn...but I don't think much of anything would have helped yesterday as Hurricane Ivan came through! I was GLAD that their tin roof and the tin roof on the new chicken house all stayed securely screwed in place even though we have some really severe wind gusts!!!!

But you more experienced goat people, what should I be looking for as far as any goat illness from getting wet?????


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Glad to know you made it through the storm relatively unscathed.
The one thing I am concerned about with goats getting wet/chilled is pneumonia. You'd notice it, as they'd get pretty sick, pretty fast. They'd hang their heads and breathe kinda rough. I have treated very successfully with penicillin. Hopefully, they'll be fine. Just keep a good eye on them for a few days. If they seem well, and are eating their feed, you're probably okay.
mary


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Why are you? We got hit hear in GA pretty hard yesterday. The humidity was high though and it wasn't a cold rain. If it were my goats, I'd be watching for pretty P o'd goats.  My girls hate to get soaked and give me the cold shoulder for a day or two if it happens. :waa:


----------



## cdathey (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, I agree. My goats were pretty miserable when Charley and Frances came through. They got really wet and they hate that. I was surprised how well they did. No injuries or illness. I was surprised even our weakling goat was just fine. I'm sure yours will be just fine just not happy for being soggy. Glad you made it ok.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

We are in north central Alabama kind of between Birmingham and Gadsden.

So far the goats seem pretty o.k. but I'm going to check thoroughly before lunch because verything closes here at lunch time and I want to make sure if they need any medications I can get it before then. I may need to just get some pen. and keep it in the refridge for this winter.

Is that what ya'll do????

And I don't think the goats are mad at me because I was out WITH THEM in the heighth of the storm trying to help them as much as I could, like dragging the old wooden door into their house so they'd at least have something dry to lay on!


----------



## geminigoats (May 10, 2002)

I really feel for you Mary with having to experienced those awful hurricanes almost back to back. We went through Fran and Floyd when we were in VA. Sure wish we could get a little rain here, its been so dry, the lawn is a dust bowl. Been over a month now, almost 2, might get some rain this weekend. 

Listen to their chests for any rasping noises, watch their eyes to make sure they are bright, ears perked, (oops, do they have ears or are they LaManchas?) I wouldn't give an antibiotic as a preventive, just observe. You might try an immune system booster like Immuno-G, or some goat stress, thats good too. Hope they are OK, usually in the first 4 days after a good soaking if something will pop up it will. Oh, being wet and humid, watch for worms, they like that tropical wet weather. 

Bernice


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Just keep an eye on them so you can ward off any potential illness early. My herd got soaked in Charley despite being in their shelter - 3-sided according to the AG advice. For Frances I reinforced a side wall and added a couple of cartloads of dirt to keep it from flooding inside. Frances tore the whole west wall off and there was about 6 inches of standing water. Both times I worried about one doe who seemed to act a little tired. She wasn't meeting me at the gate when I brought their grains in the morning. A couple of days of dry weather and warmth has gotten them all back and they've been going into heat now. I've got the wood to build them a hurricane shelter now. It will have a wooden floor about 12 inches off the ground and be completely enclosed. It will be too warm for them most of the year but will be priceless come another hurricane.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think you would have to worry unless it was a very cold rain. Last fall I went to a seminar a local university put on about raising meat goats. They had about a 40 acre field full of goats that they had used for clearing all summer long. There was not one single shed anywhere. Only a few shade trees with the bark ate off so I don't think they even had that this summer. Anyway the goats were not effected by the spring and summer rains at all. Probably the only time you would have to worry is if your goats get wet and then there is a cold wind.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I wonder if there is a difference in tolerance between dairy and meat goats.
My does RUN for the barn at the slightest sound of thunder in the distance, or the first sprinkle. I've always assumed that it was instinctive since pneumonia does seem to be a problem for dairy goats. This is just the does, though. The bucks don't seem to mind a little rain.
mary


----------

